# Hard to believe...



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

... we just dipped into the 'double digits' 'till the big day! 99 days, 10 hours and change as of typing this!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Crap, and I haven’t started a single prop yet!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Yup, times getting short.



RoxyBlue said:


> Crap, and I haven’t started a single prop yet!


Well might just as well give up and start working towards next year.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

We're still chugging away on props for this year's haunt. For the past several years we say to ourselves, "Next year's haunt theme should be easier." and it never is!😆


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

NNNNOOOOOO! I’m not ready. There is still a long list of items on the repair list. I’m really not ready. (Weeping in the corner)

Funny this came up though. Currently I have 2 rather tall mannequins dressed up in the great room wearing costumes and I just lit them. My husband came upstairs, told me there was something wrong with me but then immediately started discussing that he liked these costumes better than the ones they had on yesterday and we should hide them and then put them outside our kids rooms after they go to bed the next time they come home to visit. 😂.

When they were younger, they were woken up with one of us wearing a mask and getting close to their faces on a few occasions when they wouldn’t get up and get ready for school. They woke up pretty quick then BTW! Our youngest still tells people about coming downstairs and my animatronic witch’s head was in a clear bowl on the mantle looking at her. I was checking the monster mask eyes for goodness sake, doesn’t everyone do that? It made an impression, she just graduated from college and she has never forgotten it ha ha.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll be rooting you all on in "fan" mode this year. But all your efforts might just inspire me to take on a couple small projects or tests for future projects, so good luck! 💀🦴


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 12, 2020)

Ive been busy adding to our haunt since New Years day. MY agreement was not to build any new projects after September 15. Boy is she sorry she said that, LOL! Got my 40 foot long dragon all skinned with canvas and caulk. now its painting time for the dragon then, finish the haunted dungeon added for this year and more head stones. Weve also been busy making tons of pvc and hot glue candles. More pics to come soon when I get back home from work sometime next weekend. Its gonna be an awesome Halloween for 2022! I even got approval for me to close my street for 3 nights, the 29, 30, and 31


----------



## Sharkette (Aug 1, 2020)

Wow, sounds awesome, hope you post pictures somewhere. If only I had more space!! Just converted half my garage into an escape room!


----------



## dinahmite5 (Jun 2, 2014)

Daphne said:


> NNNNOOOOOO! I’m not ready. There is still a long list of items on the repair list. I’m really not ready. (Weeping in the corner)
> 
> Funny this came up though. Currently I have 2 rather tall mannequins dressed up in the great room wearing costumes and I just lit them. My husband came upstairs, told me there was something wrong with me but then immediately started discussing that he liked these costumes better than the ones they had on yesterday and we should hide them and then put them outside our kids rooms after they go to bed the next time they come home to visit. 😂.
> 
> When they were younger, they were woken up with one of us wearing a mask and getting close to their faces on a few occasions when they wouldn’t get up and get ready for school. They woke up pretty quick then BTW! Our youngest still tells people about coming downstairs and my animatronic witch’s head was in a clear bowl on the mantle looking at her. I was checking the monster mask eyes for goodness sake, doesn’t everyone do that? It made an impression, she just graduated from college and she has never forgotten it ha ha.


Omg, you could be my twin, 🤣 This is me with my husband and kids!! So funny!! And yes, I do that!!


----------

